# New springs... time to settle?



## Terra_Ascensor (Jul 6, 2014)

I just installed my Eibachs yesterday and the car looks amazing. I've read on here that I need to wait a little before I get my front end aligned so that the springs can settle into their normal ride height. Is this a real thing or can I go ahead and get my alignment done? Thanks.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You can get an alignment done right away as most do, however springs do set in over time. I am not sure if that will definitely affect camber caster .


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

I would wait a week or two because you never really know how much it's going to change. And I'm sure you don't want to pay for two alignments. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

When I lowered my corvette, it took appox 1 week to _(fully_ use this term loosely) settle. The most notable will be after the first drive over a variety of road surfaces. Had it aligned, and checked later it was still within spec. FWIW


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My springs settled slowly over a period of about 6 months. If you are super worried, you can do a toe set yourself. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-brakes-suspension/81170-diy-alignment-adjusting-front-toe.html

Nothing on the Cruze is adjustable except for front toe. Everything else will require new hardware. IE camber bolts, shims, etc.


----------

